
Therapeutic Hypothermia for Neuroprotection (2014) - fitzwatermellow
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4056415/
======
carbocation
For the curious, we do use this for people after cardiac arrest without
excellent neurological status. Sort of busy at the moment so don't want to try
to turn this into an AMA (plus, I just use it, it's not my area of research).
But, it's used, even if data is needed.

